# Long Fin White Cloud Minnow disease



## Lech (25 Oct 2014)

Hi
Few days ago i spotted abnormal condition of one of my white cloud minnows. It looks like some sort of deformation around/on eyes. I tried to find some info over web but with no luck. If someone could help me with identifying what is it and possible treatment for it. I hope pictures (not the best quality) will help. Thx in advance.
Lech


----------



## Richard Dowling (30 Nov 2014)

I had this problem with my shoal, unfortunately the smaller of the shoal always developed the disease until eventually I had none left. I wondered whether it was malnutrition and the runt of the litter gets bullied into not eating but I doubt that's it....it's the best I could come up with


----------



## sparkyweasel (30 Nov 2014)

_Exophthalmus_, or Pop-eye. Your LFS should have a treatment for it, Myxazin or equivalent. It's often triggered by an injury or poor water conditions, so you might check your tank for sharp or rough objects, aggressive fish, or deteriorating water quality.


----------



## Edvet (1 Dec 2014)

Looked up Myxazine, sadly it doesn't tell what it contains. "a broadspectrum bactericide" doesn't mean anything. Either it's an antibiotic in wich case you disrupt all the filterbacteria in your tank, or it's some kind of desinfectant in which case it won't realy do anything against internal bacterial infections................


----------



## Lech (1 Dec 2014)

Thx for all info unfortunately I had tu put little fella down. I tried to get help in my LFS but nobody could suggest anything apart from antibiotics which in my case was impossible to apply. They suggest it could be caused by high concentration of organic materia like decaying bits from plants. I do regular water checks and since tank is well matured water parameters are always in norm and I try to keep it clean so I don't...


----------



## dw1305 (1 Dec 2014)

Hi all,
Bad luck, I've never seen a fish recover from pop-eye that bad. 





Lech said:


> They suggest it could be caused by high concentration of organic materia like decaying bits from plants


 That is a bizarre conclusion, and they really should do better than that, but unfortunately it is one I've heard suggested before. 

There seems to be a strong thread amongst some fish keepers that even a small amount of decaying plant material will kill all your fish. I don't know where it started, or why it persists. 

Because your tank is planted, and your plants look healthy, it is very unlikely to be a water quality issue.  Plants are the single factor that has the greatest positive effect on water quality, but some fish keepers are very resistant to this idea. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Andy Thurston (2 Dec 2014)

Edvet said:


> Looked up Myxazine, sadly it doesn't tell what it contains. "a broadspectrum bactericide" doesn't mean anything. Either it's an antibiotic in wich case you disrupt all the filterbacteria in your tank, or it's some kind of desinfectant in which case it won't realy do anything against internal bacterial infections................


I looked too
http://www.masa.asn.au/masawiki/index.php/Myxazin


----------



## Edvet (2 Dec 2014)

These are all antiseptics, and will help with external skin problems (like ich and so) but unlikely to penetrate into the body to treat systemic disease.


----------



## Lindy (2 Dec 2014)

What about this stuff
http://plymouthdiscus.com/ocretail/...0569_anti_internal_bacteria_100ml-500x500.jpg


----------



## Mr. Teapot (2 Dec 2014)

They all use preservatives or antiseptics as their active ingredients. I'm far from being an expert, but I would have thought they're as effective as taking a TCP bath to treat a chest infection.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (2 Dec 2014)

Edvet said:


> These are all antiseptics


Edvet got there first… need another coffee to wake up!


----------



## Edvet (2 Dec 2014)

Their own site doesn't mention ingredients, which in itself doesn't install confidence in the quality of these products.
Let me put it diffirently: if you gow to your vet with a sick animal and on the shelf he has two pots of medications: a "skin medication treatment oil' and a "tablets against internal bacteria", and that's all he has. how long would he stay in business you think?


----------

